# dvd rom laufwerk geht nicht mehr



## honey70 (21. September 2006)

*Windows erkennt DVD ROM Laufwerk nicht mehr*

Als ich Windows neu starten wollte, schreibte er mir im Arbeitsplatz optisches Laufwerk F:/ wo normalerweise DVD Laufwerk F:/ stand, ich hatte dieses Problem schon einmal, und versuchte den DVD Laufwerk Treiber neu zu installieren was mir auch gelinkte. Aber dieses mal ging es nicht. Ich versuchte verschiedenste CD Typen im DVD Laufwerk zu starten. Aber das einzige was er macht ist, er zeigt mir die autoplay Funktion von Windows an und die verschwindet auch gleich im selben Moment wieder. Wenn ich im Arbeitsplatz auf das DVD Laufwerk klicke, sagte er mir bitte legen sie eine CD ROM ein. Das einzige was wirklich noch geht ist im Arbeitsplatz auf auswerfen klicken. Im BIOS passt alles er erkennt das CD ROM Laufwerk wie immer, aber auch von dort kann er z.b XP Home CD nicht booten, aber im BIOS ist alles richtig eingestellt wie immer. Ich habe schon im Gerätemanager nachgesehen da registrierte er das CD ROM Laufwerk als Laufwerk und mehr steht nicht dabei. Das witzige, es ist in der Kategorie Festplatten und nicht im Laufwerke. Habe schon im Gerätemanager Treibers aktualisiert und neu installiert für das DVD Laufwerk. Aber es geht nicht. Ich habe noch ein zweites Laufwerk im PC, einen DVD Brenner. Mit denn passt alles, auch von der Firma Samsung wie das DVD Laufwerk.

p.s ich habe weder ein neues Programm auf den PC installiert, auch keine Hardware Änderungen gemacht. Das CD ROM Laufwerk war schon eingebaut als ich den Rechner kaufte.

ich wäre für Vorschläge dankbar

mit freundlichen Grüßen honey


----------



## Maik (22. September 2006)

Willkommen  auf tutorials.de, honey70!

Ich möchte Dich bitten, Deinen Beitrag hinsichtlich der Groß- und Kleinschreibung nochmal zu überarbeiten, damit er der Netiquette Nr.15 entspricht.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## honey70 (27. September 2006)

Sorry das ich das so hingeklatscht habe 

Habs schon ausgebessert


----------

